# Malcolm the Talking and Singing Vizsla *VIDEOS*



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

Too cute not to share what's going on in front of me right now. In the first video you can hear a little bit of his sister bring in the back-up chorus. Taken and uploaded from my phone, so the first one is crooked. Second one is the best.

Does anyone else have a V that sings like this? The beginning of the first one is where he gets his nickname Screech. He sounds like tires squealing with that bark of his.

As you can see, he LOVES that raw hide bone. It was his present for being such a good boy today. Kaylee has one too, but is less vocal in her affections for it. Hope you all enjoy!

Malcolm the Talking and Singing Vizsla

Malcolm the Singing Vizsla


ETA: Don't judge the mess! Haha.


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Hahahaha! I like the second one!!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds like someone's starting to teethe.  Riley used to complain like that when her teeth were bothering her and she got her little paws on a chew toy. What a cutie Malcom is! Soon he'll be producing some deep WOOFS instead of little screeches. 8)


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

I think I'd prefer the deep WOOFs instead. Those screeches are maddening!

It seems like his singing is out of joy... he does it only with his favorite toys. He can chew on other things and it's no big deal, but his favorite stuff is when I hear it. So odd! I see them as songs of joy!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Haha, Jasper used to sing when he chewed on stuff. He grew out of it around 5 months, I think. It wasn't related to teething.

He'll still do it every once in a while with something particularly fun!

So cute!


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

If it goes away I need more videos then! He's growing SO FAST! It kinda scares me. That puppy I pulled out of his crate at the airport and carried under my arm all the way to the car is quickly disappearing... There are times I wish there was a pocket/mini/toy Vizsla haha. But, I know one of the reasons I got him was for the size. His sister can stay the baby.

They're both on the floor to my left right now working on those bones!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Malcom is just to cute.
I have one that does that in the car when she sees birds or squirrels through the window. She also does it when she sees me get the leashes.


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

It's like their excitement song or something, it's great. I love it. My family has been going nuts over it haha.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Too cute! Finch does this when she can't get the remaining marrow out of the bone anymore... she kind of squeaks and whines, in frustration I think. Sometimes I loosen it up with a fork to help her along


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

Great video. Malcolm is very cute and very communicative! . Coco lets us know when she needs help by singing. Or sometimes she makes similar sounds of joy as she is relaxing.


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

He stays fairly quiet, thankfully... but we do have a Beagle too. So it's never too quiet around here. She *finally* found her howl this morning. A good, solid, long howl... it was impressive.

Malcolm has a bark that carries. It's pretty intense. It's not very deep so it just travels and pierces the air so to speak.


Still, he's pretty durned cute. I got a video of him wrapped up in a blanket today. Kinda cute, but not as much as these. The photos are better... but I'm having a hard time getting them off my phone... ugh.


Hey, new avatar and signature!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I just played it really loudly....the dogs were sleeping out in the other room. They came barking and running into me to see where this dog was. They were initially confused, then curious. then they sat and gave me looks like..... "now...why do you go and do that for?" ;D ;D

Astro does that sort of talk as well. A lot of Roo Roo Rooing too. I'll have to get a Vid of it up so you can see how normal yours is. Even My GSP has some talking she does when she is certain moods. They are very communicative breeds aren't they. I love it when we have little chats.....  

I think you should leave the Video cam running permanently. I bet there will be some even funnier moments to come.


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

Haha, that's awesome! My cats have a similar reaction to other cat noises, but these two don't seem phased by it. I guess all the neighboring dogs have helped them build up a tolerance to it.

If I could keep a camera rolling for the hilarity I'd never set it down and my PC would already be full. I need to catch Mal making his "Old Man" face where his lips get stuck on his gums and they curl up all funny like. It cracks me up!


----------



## RustyBear (Jul 25, 2011)

SUPER CUTE!!

Rusty does this when he is playing/chewing on bones...we always laugh and ask him if he is singing to us again. He does it a lot with the marrow bones as well. So sweet to see/hear other Vs do it as well.


----------

